# excited



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i will leave Iraq in about 2 weeks.
besides seeing the wife and kids, i am dying to run/race some slot cars!!

being over here did allow me to buy parts and tools:thumbsup::dude::dude:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

slotking
You have been gone along time, glad to hear your coming home do you get to stay or do you have to go back again.
Cents you been gone what parts could you need, how could you need parts you haven't been home to run them.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Grats man ..... coming back to the World is the best thing ever.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

thanks

on the parts question, i stole a little money from each paycheck

had the tools and parts sent home.

the wife kept asking what all the boxes were for!

i been planning on getting home and trying to remember how to tweak and tune


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I am sure the tweak and tune will come back to you in short order. Welcome back stateside.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

SK, Welcome back, enjoy your Family and a Great Memorial Day!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

slotking
Hay I had to give you some crap for all the helpful tips you have helped me with.
The names have change to protect the innocent.
Get home safe, enjoy all the food you have missed out on and have some fun.

gt40


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Get home and hopefully stay home. No slotcar anything over there?? thats not fun.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

slotking said:


> i will leave Iraq in about 2 weeks.
> besides seeing the wife and kids, i am dying to run/race some slot cars!!
> 
> being over here did allow me to buy parts and tools:thumbsup::dude::dude:


Thank you for your service and protecting our freedom!:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So happy your getting back to your family and fun stuff!!!

Thanks for your service and if you have any slot parts needs, let me know I'd be happy to donate some parts for your enjoyment!!!!

Anything pal, just ask and pm me your mailing address :wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Get home safe, enjoy all the food you have missed out on and have some fun.


thanks everyone

food in Afghanistan could keep u in the bathroom for a while "except for crab leg day!! LoL, food in iraq is very good, DOD vs DOS.

the soldiers deserve the thanks, i was just an old fat guy tying help out.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Let us know when you land, and we'll have a slot car parade around our tracks in your Honor.......

Crank up that 35amp 25volt power supply boys.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

That's excellent news Mike, am very pleased to hear it. Enjoy every moment of the reunion with your family mate.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Jisp said:


> That's excellent news Mike, am very pleased to hear it. Enjoy every moment of the reunion with your family mate.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael. :thumbsup:


Slot King,
Git yer Buttski Back-Home & Stay Here !!! :thumbsup:
(Ment w/ the utmost in Respect, & a BIG TY on your service, a SAFE-Uneventful trip Home (Unless you have some enjoyable-events that is :thumbsup 

Bubba 123 (SAFE-Journeys, 2 You & Yours :thumbsup :wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

thanks:wave:

1 more week and i fly to kuwait, then i fly to texas for day before coming home.

then hopefully heading to the HOPRA NATs


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Safe travels, my friend.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sounds great!!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

too funny

So the guy coming to replace me was to fly out on Sunday. I found out last night he quit because he a planned and paid for his vacation and one of the muckity mucks said he had to cancel it! So now the company has to scramble to find someone new!!

Let alone because they cut the pay in Afghanistan, They have 30 people leaving on June 1st!!


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

KING
Doesn't that sound about right, I'd stick to my guns on coming home and let them figure out what to do, that why they get paid the big bucks for.
Hell make them make the trip, you know "try it you'll like it!!"

gt40


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

slotking said:


> thanks:wave:
> 
> 1 more week and i fly to kuwait, then i fly to texas for day before coming home.
> 
> then hopefully heading to the HOPRA NATs


Son has done two tours in each of the sand pits (holes). 15 years in and a new job, he should be good for awhile.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

good
glad to here it


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Slot ..... what branch?

And what slots do you lean to the most......AFX, TYCO, TJets, Open wheel, GT, Stockers, GTP cars?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Slot ..... what branch?


contractor, working for the army, in the IT field as a network guy
i did serve a long time ago, but mostly on weekends. the problem then was keeping our gun powder dry for our muskets 

for racing i am a little weird:wave:
so here a quick list in order of preference

inline unlimiteds, t-jets, inline poly mods, inline super stock, afx magnatraction with poly mags & any arm

body styles never mattered, but i lean towards Le Mans


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I am in texas, waiting at the airport to go home!!:wave::wave:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

All the clouds & rain are waiting for you!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

welcome back to the good old United States of America


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome Back!:wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> welcome back to the good old United States of America


Ditto !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice having you back!!


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

slotking
Welcome back to the Good Old U.S.A.

gt40


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Nice to have you back, if only for a while.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

SlotKing, glad to hear you're Finally back on good ole American soil- Now Stay HERE !


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Are you home yet?:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yes, got home around midnight on Tuesday.

Had a lot of packages from a sweet young man, err I mean stuff i purchased over seas, plus some stuff from some other sweet young men who sent me some welcome home gifts. I will get some photos up soon.

was going to go to the HOPRA NAts, but the wife said either the NATs or LASIK, but not both, so I will miss it this year.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

glad to hear that you are home with your family.
hope you can have some good times and get some relaxation too.
welcome home!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome home!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> Welcome home!


Ditto "S/K" :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Welcome home, may your laps be fast, and your paint flow like glass 

Roger Corrie


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

:wave: SLOTKING :thumbsup:
*Glad you made it home safe, don't ware out all your new cars tonight*

gt40


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i wish i could
no track
i have to wait to go visit a fellow racer


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Happy Fathers Day


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

ditto:thumbsup:
:wave:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

How's the Lasik working out?


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Good to hear you got back safe Mike. I hope you enjoyed opening all the parcels you had sent yourself while you were out there.

My brother is in our Army and during his recent Falklands tour he was sending all his ebay purchases back to my parents house. He had 15 rigs and about 30 odd cars waiting for him when he got back!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> How's the Lasik working out?


still researching those that provide the service

not something i want to jump into without some leg work.




> My brother is in our Army and during his recent Falklands tour he was sending all his ebay purchases back to my parents house. He had 15 rigs and about 30 odd cars waiting for him when he got back!


thats the way to do it!! My wife would ask what are the packages, and I would change the subject:dude:

Tell him thanks for his service.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Will do. He's done a few turns in the nasties as you have too.

Bet you can't wait to get a throttle in your hand.

I'm in the middle of moving house so all I have with me is my race box. I have been reduced to revving cars on a 9 volt battery and sniffing the warm armature to get my slot fix. Don't look at me!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.... Home again,
Home again,
Jiggity - Jog


----------

